# Electric Sex TIG welds



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

what is so special about Ventana's Legendary Electric Sex TIG Welds. How different is it from normal weldings? or is this just a marketing promo?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

It's got the word "sex" in it. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

being married, it is the only sex you get

but seriously, it is cuz the welds truly are amazing...my turner welds look nothing like those on the ventana (for example)


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL ............Faux Part Deux , you must be NEW here !  Most of us already know that Electric Sex welds look awesome on the outside surface but there is a whole lot more to good TIG welding practices that you don't see ! Hey that frame color looks kinda familiar !  TIG.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

wheelhot said:


> what is so special about Ventana's Legendary Electric Sex TIG Welds. How different is it from normal weldings? or is this just a marketing promo?


It's the creditability that Sherwood has earned from years in the industry and the fact he's an engineer that makes Electric Sex Tig Welds a legend.


----------



## justa (Feb 17, 2006)

faux part deux - lets see the welds on your Turner to compare....

when I said on www.singletrackworld.com how good the welds were they said they were nothing special - industrial was the term used...


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

A good "electric sex" weld has everything to do with proper penetration.

Oops, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

justa said:


> faux part deux - lets see the welds on your Turner to compare....
> 
> when I said on www.singletrackworld.com how good the welds were they said they were nothing special - industrial was the term used...


its subjective ultimately. I have no idea about singletrackworld people nor do I care wat they think

for me, other than ventana, it takes something like an eriksen or wolfhound to really blow me away


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Faux Part Deux said:


> its subjective ultimately. I have no idea about singletrackworld people nor do I care wat they think
> 
> for me, other than ventana, it takes something like an eriksen or wolfhound to really blow me away


I agree. Eriksen welds are indeed damn sexy :arf:


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

did i mention the people i hate most have BOTH a ventana AND an eriksen?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Faux Part Deux said:


> did i mention the people i hate most have BOTH a ventana AND an eriksen?


I would have thought a week in TIME OUT would have taught you not to hate.

Be a lover, not a hater.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

oooh, so electric sex TIG welds means beautiful welding ?


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 14, 2005)

*Si*



wheelhot said:


> oooh, so electric sex TIG welds means beautiful welding ?


Ole'!


----------

